# *Dies of anticipation*



## tnyr5 (Oct 20, 2020)

The first of my own hybrids almost ready to bloom.


----------



## KateL (Oct 20, 2020)

The Parents?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 20, 2020)

Ooooooooo the waiting


----------



## MorandiWine (Oct 20, 2020)

Better treat those mealies ;-)


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't have mealies.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 21, 2020)

The leaves and the buds look like this thing has a mixture of parvi (micranthum or its hybrid?), cocholo and perhaps a shot of multi as well??


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 21, 2020)

Misery loves company, so you can all wait with me lol. (I've been waiting since I made the cross in April of 2016, you guys can wait one week . )


----------



## musa (Oct 21, 2020)

... still waiting ...


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2020)

drum roll...................


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2020)

What eeeeez eeeet!?


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 21, 2020)

The pod parent is rothschildianum 'Vermithrax'


----------



## GuRu (Oct 22, 2020)

Mmmmh, seeing the pod parent, this cross seems to be promising!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2020)

roth!? So what you're saying is it may bloom from that bud in about 10 years!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 22, 2020)

NYEric said:


> What eeeeez eeeet!?


Well he said the pod parent; what a tease.


----------



## MorandiWine (Oct 22, 2020)

I know I know!!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes Tyler knows, and his lips are sealed. No amount of torture will make him tell, not broken fingers, nor electricity, nor burnt butt cheeks, nor unplugged bowels, nor mashed testicles, nor...


----------



## MorandiWine (Oct 22, 2020)

I am easily bought....with good slippers LOL


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 22, 2020)

Hmmmm I’m sure I have something here that is bribe-able lol


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 22, 2020)

You will do no such thing!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 22, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> You will do no such thing!


Hehe I won’t... I wish to be surprised too


----------



## Justin (Oct 22, 2020)

That is a killer roth.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 22, 2020)

Podparent + leaves = P. Alexej?!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 23, 2020)

Nah, Alexej is way too big and it's already been done.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 23, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Nah, Alexej is way too big and it's already been done.


Roth x thaianum, i.e. pairing a chihauha with a [email protected]


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 23, 2020)

The pollen parent is Paph. Nimit 'One Sided' I made this cross to get a roth x brachy type flower without all the BS that goes with it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 24, 2020)

Very cute and stout. I think it’s still expanding?


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 24, 2020)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 24, 2020)

That's the Nimit parent, not the new hybrid


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 24, 2020)

Ohhhhh you tricked me lol


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 24, 2020)

lets see the result


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 24, 2020)

When it opens.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 24, 2020)

soon


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 27, 2020)

Not fully open yet, probably going to finish a bit cuppy (need to grow it shadier next time) and a shame about that ding on the dorsal, but I'm quite pleased overall.


----------



## Ray (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 27, 2020)

Very artistic flower. The linear dots on the petals are consistent in size and in perfect parallel lines. And the lines on dorsal look mirror images. Add a blush pink pouch!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice. I'll take it.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 27, 2020)

I love the patterns!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 27, 2020)

Broke out the Nikon


----------



## MorandiWine (Oct 27, 2020)

I love the cordovan spots!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 28, 2020)

worth flowering again, 'Dad'.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 29, 2020)

RHS has accepted my registration. roth x Nimit = Paph. Madame Casiello


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 30, 2020)

Congrats daddy!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 30, 2020)

Congrats, but I'm a bit courious therefore I have 2 questions
- is the RHS registatin for free or do you have to pay and if so, how much do you have to pay?
-who is/was Madame Casiello?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2020)

Congrats. any for sale?


----------



## shariea (Oct 30, 2020)

GuRu said:


> -who is/was Madame Casiello?



Perhaps Madame Marianne Casiello? Founder of the Bel Canto Lyric Opera?


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 30, 2020)

shariea said:


> Perhaps Madame Marianne Casiello? Founder of the Bel Canto Lyric Opera?


Bingo! And my voice teacher, until she passed in December of 2016.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 30, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Congrats, but I'm a bit courious therefore I have 2 questions
> - is the RHS registatin for free or do you have to pay and if so, how much do you have to pay?


The administrative fee is £12


----------



## GuRu (Oct 30, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> The administrative fee is £12
> 
> 
> shariea said:
> ...



Thanks a lot to you both for the information.


----------



## Justin (Oct 31, 2020)

Awesome. Will be interesting to see the variation across clones.

Love the name too. Congrats.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 31, 2020)

There are a few more as big as the blooming one, so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## blondie (Nov 1, 2020)

A very nice bloom that for sure. Really like the parent P. Nimit


----------

